# Progress on first vine!



## jayhkr (Aug 21, 2016)

So this is my first vine in its 2nd summer of growth! Still don't have a clue as to what I'm doing, but they seem to be doing pretty good. I know the first few years the grapes are small and sugar content us very low, but they aren't dead!

https://goo.gl/photos/xqkKtjyu25qHvy7DA
https://goo.gl/photos/8NkJutXLmYpNEB2aA

But I noticed a new plant growing right beside it I can't identify. I thought it was a weed till I saw these super tiny tomato looking buds on it. Can anyone identify this plant?

https://goo.gl/photos/b7JTK1KhSE3T6urK6
https://goo.gl/photos/xUuNhTUeUmwmiPCk6
https://goo.gl/photos/MHFRspyAsBmRAaW39

Thanks everyone! Thinking of stopping by a local vineyard to get some pruning tips too!


----------



## TonyR (Aug 22, 2016)

The other plant looks like poke weed. Google it, parts of the plant are poisonous.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 22, 2016)

You do need to visit someone and get some basic pruning information. It looks like you did no pruning this spring to establish some sort of training. These early years are very important for the future of the vine. It should have been pruned back and definitely all the clusters should have been removed. Too late now. The clusters rob strength from the vine the first couple years and stunt its overall progress. The good news is that the vine is young and you can start training it next year.


----------



## jayhkr (Aug 22, 2016)

grapeman said:


> You do need to visit someone and get some basic pruning information. It looks like you did no pruning this spring to establish some sort of training. These early years are very important for the future of the vine. It should have been pruned back and definitely all the clusters should have been removed. Too late now. The clusters rob strength from the vine the first couple years and stunt its overall progress. The good news is that the vine is young and you can start training it next year.



So after the grapes are done this year, I was going to replant it to another, bigger, location. At that time should I trim it back to the main stick, say about 18" in length? Or will that do more harm to it? Then starting next spring train it properly. 

You're right, when I bought the plant I just dug a hole and left it. Was surprised 2 years later to actually see fruit on it. Now that I know a little more I plan on doing it right and see what I can produce from it quality wise. I appreciate your help by letting me know!


----------



## jayhkr (Aug 22, 2016)

TonyR said:


> The other plant looks like poke weed. Google it, parts of the plant are poisonous.



Oh great.......I will take a look online and see what needs to be done to get rid of it. 

Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 23, 2016)

jayhkr said:


> So after the grapes are done this year, I was going to replant it to another, bigger, location. At that time should I trim it back to the main stick, say about 18" in length? Or will that do more harm to it? Then starting next spring train it properly.
> 
> You're right, when I bought the plant I just dug a hole and left it. Was surprised 2 years later to actually see fruit on it. Now that I know a little more I plan on doing it right and see what I can produce from it quality wise. I appreciate your help by letting me know!



I'd cut it back to two buds if you are going to transplant. If it has good roots, it will grow like crazy. Train the two shoots and pinch off the clusters for at least two more years. Hard to do, but you and it will be happier in the end.


----------



## jayhkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> I'd cut it back to two buds if you are going to transplant. If it has good roots, it will grow like crazy. Train the two shoots and pinch off the clusters for at least two more years. Hard to do, but you and it will be happier in the end.



Thank you John! I did a bit more research on it so hopefully I haven't screwed things up to much. It was a cheap vine I got at Home Depot. My next vines will be specific to what I want to make with wine so this was a good learning curve for me. Still have lots of learning to do! I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 23, 2016)

jayhkr said:


> Thank you John! I did a bit more research on it so hopefully I haven't screwed things up to much. It was a cheap vine I got at Home Depot. My next vines will be specific to what I want to make with wine so this was a good learning curve for me. Still have lots of learning to do! I appreciate the feedback.



As the husband grower of the winemaker at a local winery said when I volunteered for my first pruning job: "Don't worry, you can't screw it up. Grapes are tough, it will come back!"


----------



## jayhkr (Aug 24, 2016)

That's what I heard! Just takes time and patience! Which....as wine makers.....we have to have anyway! When do you best recommend my transplant? I live in Kansas City so the winters can be harsh and mild.


----------

